# newly invented white paint is so white it reflects the suns energy, no need for air conditioners on new houses



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

The whitest paint is here – and it’s the coolest. Literally.
					

In an effort to curb global warming, Purdue University engineers have created the whitest paint yet. Coating buildings with this paint may one day cool them off enough to reduce the need for air conditioning, the researchers say.




					www.purdue.edu
				




_WEST LAFAYETTE, Ind. — In an effort to curb global warming, Purdue University engineers have created the whitest paint yet. Coating buildings with this paint may one day cool them off enough to reduce the need for air conditioning, the researchers say._

more evidence the world had a chance to survive if we just gave innovation more time. crypto added fuel to the fire we could not afford, and the lack of RnD early on on making cement "green".  it's to late for this to matter now, humans had their chance. between stuff like this and the transition to LED light bulbs, etc. humans did have a chance though.  that's the saddest part.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 28, 2021)

Isn’t too much reflection a bad thing? I distinctly remember an ugly looking building in UK that was so reflective that it melted cars on the sidewalk or something.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes, in Winter one wants to absorb heat; I think that building concentrated the light.


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> The whitest paint is here – and it’s the coolest. Literally.
> 
> 
> In an effort to curb global warming, Purdue University engineers have created the whitest paint yet. Coating buildings with this paint may one day cool them off enough to reduce the need for air conditioning, the researchers say.
> ...


You cannot make concrete green. It is composed of sand and it is held together by calcium hydroxide until exposed to carbondioxide. You couldn't pick a worse substrate to fight lofty goals.



Khonjel said:


> Isn’t too much reflection a bad thing? I distinctly remember an ugly looking building in UK that was so reflective that it melted cars on the sidewalk or something.


You mean the spiral fuselage?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> You cannot make concrete green. It is composed of sand and it is held together by calcium hydroxide until exposed to carbondioxide. You couldn't pick a worse substrate to fight lofty goals.
> 
> 
> You mean the spiral fuselage?



RnD might have found an alternative... you completely missed my point.



Khonjel said:


> Isn’t too much reflection a bad thing? I distinctly remember an ugly looking building in UK that was so reflective that it melted cars on the sidewalk or something.



This isn't reflective in that sense. It's new tech.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Yes, in Winter one wants to absorb heat; I think that building concentrated the light.



it's much easier to heat a home then to cool it, especially with climate change.


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> RnD might have found an alternative... you completely missed my point.


I thought we were not talking fiction. What you are saying is like sending probes to Venus knowing beforehand that they won't survive the greenhouse effect.
Just saying...



lynx29 said:


> it's much easier to heat a home then to cool it, especially with climate change.


Climate change is good. We just haven't the tools to temper the heat and resulting wetland destruction. Water cannot be conserved living in sand castles.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

This is the biggest issue as far as I see it: everything seems to be preventative measures, low energy this renewable that but it's to little too late climate change is something that's happened time and time again over this planets lifespan but we have accelerated it past the point of no return already the planets axis is altering due to all the icecaps melting we have volcanos erupting and earthquakes happening what feels like every week. And scientists are developing new Dulux products......

To produce whether it's solar panels, hydro electric dams, lithium batteries, or super white paint is still production and damaging the planet, it's all to feed capitalism.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 28, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Isn’t too much reflection a bad thing? I distinctly remember an ugly looking building in UK that was so reflective that it melted cars on the sidewalk or something.


That was from a glass tower that's windows were creating parabolic effect and focusing the light.  Paint can only reflect what light is already there so this isn't going to happen.


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> planets axis is altering


Happened before when the sahara was not a desert...



ThaiTaffy said:


> volcanos erupting and earthquakes happening


Thanks to that, we still have a magnetosphere which is why we are still alive...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> Happened before when the sahara was not a desert...


As I said happens time and time again.



mtcn77 said:


> Thanks to that, we still have a magnetosphere which is why we are still alive...


Climate change is a natural phenomena  the only problem is with the current cycle, we have accelerated it massively.


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> As I said happens time and time again.
> 
> 
> Climate change is a natural phenomena  the only problem is with the current cycle, we have accelerated it massively.


You might have missed the point where your example does not follow your suit. I didn't think the Magnetosphere was the subject of greenpeace anarchists?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 28, 2021)

Just wait until the poles flip and everything electronic dies, cancer is a 50% thing and technology needs rebuilt.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> I thought we were not talking fiction. What you are saying is like sending probes to Venus knowing beforehand that they won't survive the greenhouse effect.
> Just saying...



Your right, let's not invest in RnD. That's smart.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi,
Better to absorb the energy not reflect it like road materials that was said to recharge batteries in cars.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Better to absorb the energy not reflect it like road materials that was said to recharge batteries in cars.



your air conditioner bill doesn't agree with that


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Your right, let's not invest in RnD. That's smart.


You know what, it does not take RnD to know concrete is made from fresh river sand, not desert sand. So, it is not reusable from the materials perspective along with the environmental perspective.



lynx29 said:


> your air conditioner bill doesn't agree with that


Wet fibers heat up, maybe we could facilitate a heat triggered cooling material.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> your air conditioner bill doesn't agree with that


Hi,
Have you ever been in a house of mirrors outside in the sun ?
You'd be blind in short order and so would all poor little animals.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Have you ever been in a house of mirrors outside in the sun ?
> You'd be blind in short order and so would all poor little animals.



Did you not read the article... this is new kind of paint... not mirror like... but mmk. 



mtcn77 said:


> You know what, it does not take RnD to know concrete is made from fresh river sand, not desert sand. So, it is not reusable from the materials perspective along with the environmental perspective.
> 
> 
> Wet fibers heat up, maybe we could facilitate a heat triggered cooling material.




your right, lets never do RnD again, it only took 7 years of RnD to invent this paint that everyone said was impossible, but your right, lets give up trying to do anything with RnD.


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> your right, lets never do RnD again, it only took 7 years of RnD to invent this paint that everyone said was impossible, but your right, lets give up trying to do anything with RnD.


Or target good design goals and not waste RnD. Humans still perused in science even before the ICOs and startups and kickstarters, you know? We don't have to chase a never ending campaign.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 28, 2021)

When they can start selling that in Houston, I will believe it works..


----------



## Tom.699 (Sep 28, 2021)

This sounds like some BS
"During an outdoor test with an ambient temperature of 43 degrees Fahrenheit, the paint still managed to lower the sample temperature by 18 degrees Fahrenheit."
So, if I paint container with water and put it in 43F ambient it will produce an ice cube? Don't think so.

I can see how it is cooler than surrounding in sunlight, surrounding is not as reflective and absorbs more heat. But at night 19F cooler when there is no light, nothing to reflect.


----------



## Lew Zealand (Sep 28, 2021)

This paint is just a tech demo and far from a viable product.  The barium sulfate materials needed to make it are mining-intensive and kill short and medium-term hopes of carbon reduction.

And.

You gotta keep it clean, reaaaaally clean for it to retain its net negative heat buildup properties.  Still, you have to start somewhere with finding answers to new problems and this is a nice first try.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> You might have missed the point where your example does not follow your suit. I didn't think the Magnetosphere was the subject of greenpeace anarchists?


The magnetosphere is caused by the the flow of iron in magma among other things don't you think the fact were having so much tectonic activity indicates something. 
we have no idea what the buildup to another Laschamp event will be like or what causes it, maybe the polar caps melting is a contributing factor and the extreme weather that follows for the next few hundred years is what enables the caps to refreeze.
What I do know is civilisations popped up just after the last flip with accurate maps, advanced agriculture and irrigation and many other technologies that were way to refined to just pull out of thin air so survival might be possible if we stop thinking of ways to make our lives more comfortable and work out how we're going to live without anything.


----------



## Lew Zealand (Sep 28, 2021)

Tom.699 said:


> This sounds like some BS
> "During an outdoor test with an ambient temperature of 43 degrees Fahrenheit, the paint still managed to lower the sample temperature by 18 degrees Fahrenheit."
> So, if I paint container with water and put it in 43F ambient it will produce an ice cube? Don't think so.
> 
> I can see how it is cooler than surrounding in sunlight, surrounding is not as reflective and absorbs more heat. But at night 19F cooler when there is no light, nothing to reflect.



They didn't say what the control temperature of the sample was, only the ambient temp.  Control sample may have been at 55F as things heat up in the sun, and their paint got it down to 37F.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

Thing that has me confused is there are alot more important applications for this paint be it infrared protection in space or uses in some other scientific field and it's being advertised as an alternative to air con


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> The whitest paint is here – and it’s the coolest. Literally.
> 
> 
> In an effort to curb global warming, Purdue University engineers have created the whitest paint yet. Coating buildings with this paint may one day cool them off enough to reduce the need for air conditioning, the researchers say.
> ...





> We found that using *barium sulfate*, you can theoretically make things really, really reflective, which means that they’re really, really white



First, let's look at the chemistry:




It's not like that carbon monoxide from the manufacturing is green.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> First, let's look at the chemistry:
> View attachment 218573
> It's not like that carbon monoxide from the manufacturing is green.


That's my issue with any new technology that will replace something and be more "green"


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 28, 2021)

The albido effect is something that ice does really well to reflect the energy of the sun to reduce thermal absorption. However, in a city or town, the effect would be lessened by the black/grey asphalt of the road and transport systems. The effect would be extremely limited in an urban environment unlike the continuous spread that is afforded by the arctic/antarctic. Worse, as these things tend to ignore practicalities, a pure white reflective substance would be painful for all animal vision that uses daylight. The animal kingdom is not habituated to 100% reflective surfaces, so the potential damage to retinal cells could be considerable.

As much as I'm for a more sustainable planet, 100% reflective surfaces are impractical fort almost all animal species.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 28, 2021)

LOL, this won't totally fly in Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts and Maine! Especially with how chilly it's been. 

We have 4 seasons, unlike the deep-south! 

Indiana also has much the same kind of weather as we do.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Just a radiant barrier, also all surfaces do absorb heat



RJARRRPCGP said:


> LOL, this won't totally fly in Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts and Maine! Especially with how chilly it's been.
> 
> We have 4 seasons, unlike the deep-south!
> 
> Indiana also has much the same kind of weather as we do.



In TX you can have all 4 seasons in 1 Day


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

Lew Zealand said:


> This paint is just a tech demo and far from a viable product.  The barium sulfate materials needed to make it are mining-intensive and kill short and medium-term hopes of carbon reduction.
> 
> And.




I didn't know that about the mining materials needed. Hmm.  That probably makes this dead on arrival then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

Steevo said:


> Just wait until the poles flip and everything electronic dies



Just FYI a pole flip isn't supposed to fry electronics.

Man-accelerated global warming is real, and a major issue.

That is all.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 28, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> LOL, this won't totally fly in Vermont, New Hampshire, Massachusetts and Maine! Especially with how chilly it's been.
> 
> We have 4 seasons, unlike the deep-south!
> 
> Indiana also has much the same kind of weather as we do.


I've lived in New England and the Carolinas.  Depending on where you live, both are similar in that Northern New England & the Carolinas have three seasons and a short sampling of a 4th season that lasts about a month.


eidairaman1 said:


> TX you can have all 4 seasons in 1 Day


same with Colorado


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I didn't know that about the mining materials needed. Hmm.  That probably makes this dead on arrival then. Thanks for the info.


The bigger issue IMO is you don't really want your house to blind you, as well.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The albido effect is something that ice does really well to reflect the energy of the sun to reduce thermal absorption. However, in a city or town, the effect would be lessened by the black/grey asphalt of the road and transport systems. The effect would be extremely limited in an urban environment unlike the continuous spread that is afforded by the arctic/antarctic. Worse, as these things tend to ignore practicalities, a pure white reflective substance would be painful for all animal vision that uses daylight. The animal kingdom is not habituated to 100% reflective surfaces, so the potential damage to retinal cells could be considerable.
> 
> As much as I'm for a more sustainable planet, 100% reflective surfaces are impractical fort almost all animal species.


Hi,
Yep millions of birds were killed just for wind power


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pretty nice find lynx, very interesting with lots of applications for sure


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just a radiant barrier, also all surfaces do absorb heat
> 
> 
> 
> In TX you can have all 4 seasons in 1 Day


We had one season in the Pacific Northwest:  Rain.  Thanks to climate change, we now have another: scorching death.



xkm1948 said:


> Pretty nice find lynx, very interesting with lots of applications for sure


Oh it does have applications.  Just doubtful they'll be for painting residences.  You like to view your home without eye pain.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep millions of birds were killed just for wind power


How on earth is that related to what you quoted?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 28, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> The albido effect is something that ice does really well to reflect the energy of the sun to reduce thermal absorption. However, in a city or town, the effect would be lessened by the black/grey asphalt of the road and transport systems. The effect would be extremely limited in an urban environment unlike the continuous spread that is afforded by the arctic/antarctic. Worse, as these things tend to ignore practicalities, a pure white reflective substance would be painful for all animal vision that uses daylight. The animal kingdom is not habituated to 100% reflective surfaces, so the potential damage to retinal cells could be considerable.
> 
> As much as I'm for a more sustainable planet, 100% reflective surfaces are impractical fort almost all animal species.


Dont forget the damn light pollution from "green" LED street lights. 

Cities should focus instead on removing as much flat concrete pavements that lead to hot spots with +10C temperature jumps. We need more greenery, trees, meadows etc. to help improve air quality and biodiversity.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> We had one season in the Pacific Northwest: Rain. Thanks to climate change, we now havw another: scorching death.



FYI, if you go shopping for the rain season during scorching death season you can get some good deals.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Dont forget the damn light pollution from "green" LED street lights


As someone who loves the stars, I get your point, but I'd rather save the watts and have light polution then use older bulb tech and deal with real pollution.

I expect they could fit some kind of filter if they cared.  Win-win.



dirtyferret said:


> FYI, if you go shopping for the rain season during scorching death season you can get some good deals.


During scorching death season you can't go shopping:  nothing is opened and even your cars AC can't keep up.

Relevant photo may follow of my disgusting family cars dash.  Yes that says 118F.  Lower lcd, which I think was dying.  I was too, so forgive the low effort photo.


----------



## qubit (Sep 28, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Isn’t too much reflection a bad thing? I distinctly remember an ugly looking building in UK that was so reflective that it melted cars on the sidewalk or something.


You're thinking of that fugly skyscraper in London nicknamed the Walkie Talkie, below. That problem was all over the news at the time. Due to its funny angles, it focused the sunlight onto the cars below. I don't know how they fixed it.

I mean, just look at it in this arial shot. All the other buildings have proper angles then in comes this misshapen thing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Pretty nice find lynx, very interesting with lots of applications for sure



thank you. perhaps instead of a housing use case, there are indeed other applications that make more sense for this type of advanced paint. or maybe even a a less white color, than alternate that color with this advanced paint, so its not to overbearing on a house, but still reduces overall costs associated with climate change heat.


----------



## glsn (Sep 28, 2021)

qubit said:


> You're thinking of that fugly skyscraper in London nicknamed the Walkie Talkie, below. That problem was all over the news at the time. Due to its funny angles, it focused the sunlight onto the cars below. I don't know how they fixed it.
> 
> I mean, just look at it in this arial shot. All the other buildings have proper angles then in comes this misshapen thing.
> 
> View attachment 218585


it's neither a single one (the vdara skyscraper has the same issues)... I wonder how do such dumb thong even get approved in the first place

anyway they did place some sunshades allover the building if I recell correctly

meanwhile about the news, pretty useless imo, there are solutions but in over 50 years nobody has done a shit


----------



## mtcn77 (Sep 28, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> The magnetosphere is caused by the the flow of iron in magma among other things don't you think the fact were having so much tectonic activity indicates something.


Yes, it indicates we have a magnetic core.



Chomiq said:


> We need more greenery, trees, meadows etc. to help improve air quality and biodiversity.


Good call, but we are not adept at living in 100% humidity which is what a forest does to cool the climate in its surrounding.

PS: also fungi. We don't like fungi and you cannot have a wetland without some sort of fungus involved. We like desert poetry more than water on tap. Some of the dumbest ideas I have seen involve rerouting forest rivers into hydroplants without a dam creating drought right on the basin.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 28, 2021)

dirtyferret said:


> I've lived in New England and the Carolinas.  Depending on where you live, both are similar in that Northern New England & the Carolinas have three seasons and a short sampling of a 4th season that lasts about a month.
> 
> same with Colorado


I live in southern Vermont, which is like a much less harsh version of Minnesota. (same with being like a much less harsh version of the Dakotas and Colorado)


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I live in southern Vermont, which is like a much less harsh version of Minnesota. (same with being like a much less harsh version of the Dakotas and Colorado)



I mean just like with solar panels, the target demographic for this type of paint varies by region... I think its common sense to just say its not for everyone. Same with solar panels, I don't expect Ireland to become a solar panel mega country... but I do expect the state of nevada to do so...


----------



## xorbe (Sep 28, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Isn’t too much reflection a bad thing? I distinctly remember an ugly looking building in UK that was so reflective that it melted cars on the sidewalk or something.



Mirror is a direct reflection resulting in concentration particularly if concave.  White is a diffusive reflection in all directions.  I had a super duper white car once, it was painful to look at in the summer time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2021)

Does anyone know how to buy this stuff yet? I seriously want to paint like my tool shed and stuff with it. lol

If anyone hears or sees anything about this becoming available someday, please post in this thread so I will get a notification, cheers!


----------



## Shrek (Dec 8, 2021)

I would like to know how it holds up to weather


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2021)

I mean, its a nifty idea that they made a white paint that's even more reflective.  We already saw an experiment like this repainting streets in I believe LA (I am sure it was California, just not sure if LA) and this caused a significant reduction in nearby temperatures including needs for A/C to run in houses during summer.  I mean logically lighter colors absorb less heat than darker colors so it would help reduce temperatures in homes.

Anyways, problem with this idea is what are the effects of doing this on a grand scale  or even just a single neighborhood?  What about keeping it clean, will that require significant time and investment to keep these structures clean for it to work better?  How about making it (Based on responses, its hard)?  How long does it last?  All these things have to be considered and more.  Truth be told, I think a lot of people would be smarter just doing very light grays/whites on houses and roofs to reduce temperatures in homes alone.  There are always alot more cost to ideas like this that are supposed to help the "climate crisis" than shown.

However, once I again I think its pretty cool!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2021)

GhostRyder said:


> I mean, its a nifty idea that they made a white paint that's even more reflective.  We already saw an experiment like this repainting streets in I believe LA (I am sure it was California, just not sure if LA) and this caused a significant reduction in nearby temperatures including needs for A/C to run in houses during summer.  I mean logically lighter colors absorb less heat than darker colors so it would help reduce temperatures in homes.
> 
> Anyways, problem with this idea is what are the effects of doing this on a grand scale  or even just a single neighborhood?  What about keeping it clean, will that require significant time and investment to keep these structures clean for it to work better?  How about making it (Based on responses, its hard)?  How long does it last?  All these things have to be considered and more.  Truth be told, I think a lot of people would be smarter just doing very light grays/whites on houses and roofs to reduce temperatures in homes alone.  There are always alot more cost to ideas like this that are supposed to help the "climate crisis" than shown.
> 
> However, once I again I think its pretty cool!



I mean every day I go to work I see people lined up at expensive car washes with their giant SUV's, even though said SUV is spotless clean already (they seem to have some weird addiction I don't know), so I mean their waste is far less than a power washer rinsing a roof off for 15 minutes... it takes what 5 minutes to get ladder out of garage, 5 more to hook it all up, no need to get on roof cause its a power washer... should be done in 15 tops, maybe 20 if you have  a big roof and need to move ladder around house.

So clean is easy imo.

Doesn't matter to me about climate crisis, but my energy bill in summer would go down that's for sure.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Why not just use reflective road marking paint on homes?
I've seen it done once on a reno show where they used it, but the application is harder due to it being denser.


----------



## Vario (Dec 8, 2021)

The solution is reduction in carbon emissions.  Everything else is bullshit.


----------



## GhostRyder (Dec 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I mean every day I go to work I see people lined up at expensive car washes with their giant SUV's, even though said SUV is spotless clean already (they seem to have some weird addiction I don't know), so I mean their waste is far less than a power washer rinsing a roof off for 15 minutes... it takes what 5 minutes to get ladder out of garage, 5 more to hook it all up, no need to get on roof cause its a power washer... should be done in 15 tops, maybe 20 if you have  a big roof and need to move ladder around house.
> 
> So clean is easy imo.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me about climate crisis, but my energy bill in summer would go down that's for sure.


My point is how often and how does it degrade with dirt over time and how often.  Plus in that analogy they are paying someone to wash their car not do it themselves (Which is a lost art, I like hand washing my truck).  Plus I am not sure how many people have power washers (I mean I do and my whole family each has one, but many of my neighbors dont).  But my point was its just a few things on a list to think about before it would be implemented.  Plus I agree, I am all for lowering energy bills.



Vario said:


> The solution is reduction in carbon emissions.  Everything else is bullshit.


I mean sure, but thats only if it actually does in a significant way.  The mining of the materials needed to make this paint has to be taken into account.  Might be better just to use conventional paint.  This is similar in a way to the electric car argument.


Caring1 said:


> Why not just use reflective road marking paint on homes?
> I've seen it done once on a reno show where they used it, but the application is harder due to it being denser.


Oh really, had not seen that one.  I have only seen the one where they painted an entire street white.  It worked great but had to be maintained a lot more than normal from what I saw but still was a marked improvement.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2021)

GhostRyder said:


> My point is how often and how does it degrade with dirt over time and how often.



fair point, I didn't realize that is what you meant until just now. that makes sense, you are correct in your original premise, that a lot of times stuff like this has an issue of some kind or other once it finally reaches production phase.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 9, 2021)

I painted most of my house exterior & interior walls, ceilings & roof with nano tech paint a few yrs ago. I swear there was an improvement in passive thermal conditions inside the house but don't know if this is a placebo effect or not on my part?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 9, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I painted most of my house exterior & interior walls, ceilings & roof with nano tech paint a few yrs ago. I swear there was an improvement in passive thermal conditions inside the house but don't know if this is a placebo effect or not on my part?


Were due to paint the house soon but I might wait a little longer till I have a base data set from the internal sensors around the house, I fitted for my home automation.
  They haven't been running long enough to be valid data and it's not really a good comparison untill they have recorded a summer so if I put it off till after, I could theoretically give a actual comparison on nano tech Vs regular light opaque.


----------



## looniam (Dec 9, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I painted most of my house exterior & interior walls, ceilings & roof with nano tech paint a few yrs ago. I swear there was an improvement in passive thermal conditions inside the house but don't know if this is a placebo effect or not on my part?


paint can be a good sealant.     even better if you go along and patch any cracks or what not while painting .


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 9, 2021)

looniam said:


> paint can be a good sealant.     even better if you go along and patch any cracks or what not while painting .


Yes, that's what I thought too. I did get fussy sealing even the smallest hairline cracks between say the skirting board & the wall panels for example with top grade sealant first. I also put a quality undercoat/sealer on prior to the nano paint application. Even thought the nano paint does say it has built in primer, I wanted to be sure it was a top job to last ultra long term. 
I live in a climate that can get down to -3 to 4 below & up to mid 30s C throughout the year, also the humidity can fluctuate quite dramatically too. This in turn puts a lot of stress on the building material for contraction & expansion within its physical properties.


----------



## watzupken (Dec 9, 2021)

If you can reflect heat/light away from your home, it will help to reduce heat for sure. The walls for instance will not feel that warm under the baking sun, thus, your A/C may not need to work as hard. But to eliminate the need for A/C, I doubt it is possible. Whilst the building may be reflecting heat, all around us, heat is getting absorb, e.g. roads, soil, etc... So if your ambient temps is high, the air will also be warm. In short, I will take whatever claims being made about this paint mostly just marketing talk.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 9, 2021)

watzupken said:


> If you can reflect heat/light away from your home, it will help to reduce heat for sure. The walls for instance will not feel that warm under the baking sun, thus, your A/C may not need to work as hard. But to eliminate the need for A/C, I doubt it is possible. Whilst the building may be reflecting heat, all around us, heat is getting absorb, e.g. roads, soil, etc... So if your ambient temps is high, the air will also be warm. In short, I will take whatever claims being made about this paint mostly just marketing talk.


The design of the building in the first place is a deal breaker here before anything else should be taken into consideration. Generally speaking, in warm to hot climates, at least in the southern hemisphere, south facing buildings will be cooler by default. Obviously the opposite will be true for northern hemisphere places. Also what materials is the structure made off? brick & stone have the best thermal properties & then its in descending scale from there on. Plenty of links out there discuss this aspect in more depth.


----------

